# 庆祝自己  注册 gentoo  论坛账号

## wangguohao

今天2012,1.2 发个帖记念一下，N年过后希望还能看到···

之所以注册，是因为  gentoo的哲学 和 我的追求不谋而合！！  赞啊

ubuntu  变得  像windows一样的 臃肿

----------

## thomasmrmark

呵呵，是值得纪念一下

----------

## elstu

我是今天注册的~  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wgwnxu

我也是今天注册的，12月份折腾安装了几台机的gentoo

----------

## heroxbd

 *wangguohao wrote:*   

> 今天2012,1.2 发个帖记念一下，N年过后希望还能看到···
> 
> 之所以注册，是因为  gentoo的哲学 和 我的追求不谋而合！！  赞啊
> 
> ubuntu  变得  像windows一样的 臃肿

 

哈哈，欢迎欢迎

----------

## wangguohao

时间过的好快，都已经过去五年了，靠着Linux挣到了第一份外快，第一份实习，第一份正式工作。

----------

